# Wanted: 1939 Monark 5 Bar - Complete Bicycle



## Jay81 (May 14, 2018)

I would like to buy a 1939 Monark five bar bicycle in *original paint.
Needs to be complete and correct or very close to complete / correct.*
Needs to have the pencil springer, tank, butterfly stand, etc. I do have the dual position bars and stem so those aren't a concern.
NOT interested in the Hawthorne twin bar / five bar version.
I do not mind a project that needs to be cleaned up & serviced, etc.

Please PM me with pics and price. Thanks!


Here is an example of what I'm looking for (but want one with all original paint)


----------



## Krakatoa (May 14, 2018)

Cool! If you find one I would be interested in your old one!

N


----------



## Jay81 (May 14, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Cool! If you find one I would be interested in your old one!
> 
> N




I sold it back to my brother, which is why I'm looking for another one.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2018)

Based on the latest auction results an original paint Five Bar could be a little pricey! Good luck with the search. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (May 14, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Based on the latest auction results an original paint Five Bar could be a little pricey! Good luck with the search. V/r Shawn




Yeah I realize it may be pricy. Don't have to be nearly as nice as saladshooter's bike, but hoping to find one in similar condition to the pic above, but with more of the paint intact. 

Figured I'm not going to find matching original paint fenders so I may as well look for a different bike. Could be in "barn find" condition for all I care as long as it's got original paint and complete or close. I enjoy a good project and would love to find one to bring back to life.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 14, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> I would like to buy a 1939 Monark five bar bicycle in *original paint.
> Needs to be complete and correct or very close to complete / correct.*
> Needs to have the pencil springer, tank, butterfly stand, etc. I do have the dual position bars and stem so those aren't a concern.
> NOT interested in the Hawthorne twin bar / five bar version.
> ...




Let me help you! How much for the bars & stem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jay81 (May 14, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Let me help you! How much for the bars & stem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Nfs. Keeping them so when I find a bike to put them on, I don't have to track them down again.


----------



## Jay81 (May 27, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Daker (Apr 29, 2021)

Jay81 said:


> I would like to buy a 1939 Monark five bar bicycle in *original paint.
> Needs to be complete and correct or very close to complete / correct.*
> Needs to have the pencil springer, tank, butterfly stand, etc. I do have the dual position bars and stem so those aren't a concern.
> NOT interested in the Hawthorne twin bar / five bar version.
> ...



I hav one


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2021)

Daker said:


> I hav one



I wouldn't mind seeing pics. V/r Shawn


----------

